# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Virtualisation > [SOLVED] Remove VirtualBox

## carusoswi

So, I installed VirtualBox a week or so ago.  Now, I would like to remove it.  I have removed the virtual machines that I created.  How do I remove the program?

I can list my directories in a terminal, but cannot navigate to or remove the one that is listed as VirtualBox VMs.

I get no such file or directory.

I cannot get VB to come up under the software center, either.  Usually, I remove an application by brining it up in the Software Center, then, merely clicking 'remove' or 'uninstall' (can't remember which).

Help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Caruso

----------


## winh8r

Try 



```
sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-ose --purge
```

in the terminal

----------


## synaptix

@OP

Did you install Oracles Virtualbox from their website?

----------


## carusoswi

Thanks for the replies.  I do not remember how I installed this application, and I tried the terminal commands suggested.  Ubuntu runs the commands, then reports that the application was not installed, so it was not removed.

Yet, I can use Unity to invoke the application, an she pops up plain as day.

I received a message from VB that a newer version was available, and I downloaded but have not installed it.  Would like to make certain I have uninstalled the existing version first.

Thanks again for the replies, but I remain stumped.

Caruso

----------


## synaptix

> ...


Try:



```
sudo apt-get remove virtualbox* --purge
```

----------


## winh8r

You may need to run this command if you installed from a source other than the Ubuntu repositories:




```
sudo ./VirtualBox.run uninstall
```


Worth a try.

Hope it helps you.

----------


## carusoswi

Seems to have worked this time.
Thanks for all the replies/suggestions.
Caruso




> Try:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox* --purge
> ```

----------


## Jesua

> Seems to have worked this time.
> Thanks for all the replies/suggestions.
> Caruso


It works... thanks...

----------


## apyoung88

> Try:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox* --purge
> ```


I had the same issue, this solved it for me, thanks.

----------


## sahabcse

Try:

Code:

sudo apt-get remove virtualbox* --purge

----------


## bdarblay

> Try:
> 
> Code:
> 
> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox* --purge


Great! The above didn't work but this did! Many thanks!

----------

